

Some guy forked a framework to post it as own, don't be that guy. - dvidsilva
https://github.com/flyphp/flyframework/pull/1

======
bdcravens
I wonder if anyone in the pull request thread read the README (which was
committed a month or so ago, well prior to the pull request)

 _Hi, I 'm starting this fork of the Laravel framework to fit my needs._

While it was wrong to modify the license file, and we should always observe
license fully, this isn't the blatant unattributed theft it's presented as.

~~~
makaveli8
I was wondering that too! He has blatantly shown that he has forked Laravel in
the README. I kinda feel sorry for the guy, he just doesn't realise you aren't
allowed to relicense in the way he did.

------
catshirt
i can't condone the behavior of flyphp but i can't really condone the behavior
in the comments of the pull request either.

maybe i am too forgiving but i'd attribute this to ignorance before malice.

the pull request was an appropriate response. the berating comments that
followed are immature and detract from my sympathy toward the issue.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
That actually brings an interesting question to mind. As someone who hasn't
forked anyone's repository, I am not familiar with the licensing expectations
of doing so. Obviously the code you've forked belonged to someone else, but at
what point can you say "this is now my creation," or at least, "I own
modifications to my fork of this guy's work?"

How do you fork and re-license appropriately?

~~~
catshirt
someone knows, but not me and probably not anyone commenting on the pull
request. xD

what if you rewrite the library line for line in another language? do you own
it then? what if you rewrite it line for line in the same language?

licensing is not my forte but i'm assuming these are answered questions.

------
Cless
Would be best to wait for a commend by the author before you start having a
spaz attack. Maybe the author just isn't an expert on licensing.

------
geekam
And not a single response from him on that thread.

------
shittyanalogy
Who cares. You know what this world needs? More overzealous, knee-jerk
internet justice.

